# Had to share - Reeeediculous Track Build 1/24



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

I had to share this link.. Found it while surfing. Take a minute to look at the link. This track is what I envision for the HO world. Clean, precise, like artwork. Enjoy!

http://slotblog.net/topic/31554-butchs-track/

-marc and marcus


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

That's not only a cool track but also a work of art.

Dave


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Man look at the shop he's got it in:thumbsup:

That tracks a work of art


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice find! A racers delight! And totally doable in ho too!

Dominic


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Butch is a bad ass dude !


----------

